# Masterchef Food Tossers



## Bribie G (9/7/09)

OK I really like Masterchef and have been following it from week one but I am becoming quite irritated by all the torturous food terms, designed to convey that they are so superior and you and I are ignorant uneducated white trash, such as:

Poh is preparing a Granouche of potatoes with a Frambloo of prawn

The thing about a Tremerre is that it should hit you between the eyes with its acidity unlike the blander Songarre.

Congratulations on the best Frunj Hong Ha I have so far tasted in the competition. An addition of ranchee petit fours would help here.

I've been cooking for half a century and I wonder where they get their food w&nk terms from, hopefully the current recession will knock a lot of these food wackers on the head. 

Bloody ridiculous <insert icon of grumpy old bastard.>


----------



## mr_tyreman (9/7/09)

Vent away Bribs..... Im so sick of those tossers...hope that beer guy won


----------



## buttersd70 (9/7/09)

Would's'tha prefer sum good owd dripping and Yorkshire pud, lad? Wi'sum dead babies and custard, for us afters?

:lol: 

There's nowt as queer as folk.


----------



## bum (9/7/09)

Sorry guys, I can't read this thread now. I'm right in the middle of mashing my grist.


----------



## tcraig20 (9/7/09)

One of my pet hates is hat-wearing posers. 

After seeing a couple of ads, I decided to give the whole show a pass. Doubt that Ive missed much.


----------



## bum (9/7/09)

It's not bad in small doses. It actually has some interesting (and useful) culinary information (sorry, BribieG) from time to time which is very unusual for these shows.

However, every contestant is a douchebag as far as I can tell.


----------



## seemax (9/7/09)

I haven't seen too much, but a highlight was the beer merchant guy who made a Beeramisu with a Young's Choc Stout.


----------



## Adamt (9/7/09)

Would you rather them stand around a bbq, wearing aprons with prosthetic breasts, flipping rissoles they got from the local butcher, Barry? It's a show about gourmet cooking...



BribieG said:


> I've been cooking for half a century and I wonder where they get their food w&nk terms from, hopefully the current recession will knock a lot of these food wackers on the head.



They have food all over the world, you know! Massive range of foods from a massive number of cultures, absolutely limitless. It's very similar to beer and I'm flabbergastered to hear that on a brewing site from someone with knowledge about how beer is brewed, and the diversity that is possible with beer (something that is largely unknown to the public, much more so than gourmet cooking).

There is more to food than what you see everyday at the local bistro or at home; just like there is more to beer than Melbourne Bitter... wait... <_<


----------



## seemax (9/7/09)

Adamt said:


> There is more to food than what you see everyday at the local bistro or at home; just like there is more to beer than Melbourne Bitter... wait... <_<



There sure is ... VB, or for the beer afficionado - Cartlton cold.


----------



## mr_tyreman (9/7/09)

I must admit, when the beer guy got his suprise basket of ingrediants and there was a JSGA in there, the judges asked him what he was going to do with the brew, he said "I'm going to drink it" and im pretty sure he drank other people bottles too 

top work son


----------



## Bubba Q (9/7/09)

It seems like an interesting enough show, all the remaining contestants will get jobs in the food industry now anyway with all the eposure they have gotten so far

Justine is hot...


----------



## Bribie G (9/7/09)

Adamt said:


> ..............................
> They have food all over the world, you know! Massive range of foods from a massive number of cultures, absolutely limitless. .................... <_<



No, not being parochial: I lived in Turkey for a year and visited all areas of that wonderful land and I tell you what there is NO so called Turkish Bread in Turkey. Never saw it there as you get it in Woolies or Aldi. Also no Pide (pronouced pee-day apparently, doesn't rhyme with 'fried'). Total invention of Australian fast food outlets. Maybe I should start a Yorkshire Puddng chain along with Butters. Eh by goom, politically incorrect beef dripping as a base..........PM me for a good recipe :icon_cheers:


----------



## kram (9/7/09)

BribieG said:


> No, not being parochial: I lived in Turkey for a year and visited all areas of that wonderful land and I tell you what there is NO so called Turkish Bread in Turkey. Never saw it there as you get it in Woolies or Aldi. Also no Pide (pronouced pee-day apparently, doesn't rhyme with 'fried'). Total invention of Australian fast food outlets. Maybe I should start a Yorkshire Puddng chain along with Butters. Eh by goom, politically incorrect beef dripping as a base..........PM me for a good recipe :icon_cheers:


Read this thread and tried to ignore it, I agree with Adamt on this one.

Bribie, regarding pide, it's just one of the varieties of turkish pizza base? You must've been looking in the wrong places in Turkey!

This certainly looks like the pide i've had here


----------



## schooey (9/7/09)

I'm sure some of the culinary afficianado's would have a giggle at a bunch of hobbyist brewers using terms such as 'acetaldehyde', 'diacetyl rests' or even Belgian Wit, Schwarzbier, Flanders Red and ESB. To them, the stuff they have been drinking for decades, has probably just been beer... 

I can't take to that neck-scarf wearing pratt though, he shits me to tears. Never misses out on a feed either...


----------



## Pollux (10/7/09)

Remember, we call hot water hot liquor.........Why??? No-one really knows do they?

You want wankery, checkout wine critics.


I just can't watch masterchef as I have a thing about men with cravats, they always remind me of that waiter from the simpsons with the hi pitched voice.


----------



## Supra-Jim (10/7/09)

BribieG said:


> Maybe I should start a Yorkshire Puddng chain along with Butters. Eh by goom, politically incorrect beef dripping as a base..........PM me for a good recipe :icon_cheers:



Bribie, if this place also serves pints of real ale, then please please reserve me a table for opening night :icon_drool2: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Cracka (10/7/09)

Bubba Q said:


> Justine is hot...




+ 1

:icon_drool2: 

Prob why I watch a bit of it as well.


----------



## drsmurto (10/7/09)

BribieG said:


> OK I really like Masterchef and have been following it from week one but I am becoming quite irritated by all the torturous food terms, designed to convey that they are so superior and you and I are ignorant uneducated white trash, such as:
> 
> Poh is preparing a Granouche of potatoes with a Frambloo of prawn
> 
> ...



Of all the people on this site i would have picked you last as the person to write this type of hypocritical nonsense.

Apart from the fact the show is about finding the best amateur cook in Oz to become a chef in a very high brow restaurant, a quick scan through the pages of this site and its apparent we use the same 'wanky' descriptors for most of the techniques we use in brewing as well as describing flavours and aroma in the manner of a wine judge.

I don't mind the show, the longer its gone on the more its reverting to its reality tv roots but the more people learn about cooking food for themselves from scratch the sooner this nation will drop down the list of the fattest nations in the world.

But you're forgiven Bribie, i expected to see some whinging by the poms when i logged on this morning..... :lol: (both punter and katich are in my fantasy cricket team! :super: )


----------



## brettprevans (10/7/09)

Sorry Brib but I goota disagree with you.

culinary terms have an origin. usually from the coutry of origin of that dish. its not differant from the beer terms of mash, wort (pronounced wert), lambic etc ect. they have a place in the kitchen and the food world.

The old man was a chef (a proper chef, not a f'kn poser like half the people these days). He uses the proper culinary terms. learned kitchen/cooking terms in other languges for that ecact reason. they mean something.

Im not convinced about Justine. Sometimes she looks hot and sometimes very average. i recon she's had a boob job. (sorry had to bring the conversation back down to AHB level).


----------



## .DJ. (10/7/09)

Bubba Q said:


> Justine is hot...



AMEN TO THAT!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## drsmurto (10/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> Im not convinced about Justine. Sometimes she looks hot and sometimes very average. i recon she's had a boob job. (sorry had to bring the conversation back down to AHB level).



Don't apologise, this sort of conversation is more than welcome on AHB, its only occasionally we actually discuss beer.....

I have noticed, much to my partners amusement, that the number of Justine cleavage shots have increased in the past few weeks..... :icon_chickcheers: 

If i was to draw a graph comparing cleavage shots to ratings how do you think it would look? :lol: 

Cynical? Who me?

EDIT - pre-morning coffee spelling errors.


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

Bribie maybe you should stick to Huey Cooking.....

Really did you wake up on the wrong side of the futon this morning!


I missed it last night! Is the Beer Gnome (is so looks a garden gnome) still in?


----------



## brettprevans (10/7/09)

just in - The Age. Sexet in Final apparently someone at the age thinks justine is sexy.

yes KT the hat wearning knob is still in (Andre guessed that curry powder would be in a a curry - idiot). If I was Exec chef and he walked into my kitchen wearing a hat id chuck a pot at him. rude bugger.


----------



## tcraig20 (10/7/09)

Had to do a quick google to figure out who you were talking about. 

I cant see it myself - Justine reminds me too much of a young Kerri-Anne Kennerly. Sorta creepy.


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> just in - The Age. Sexet in Final apparently someone at the age thinks justine is sexy.
> 
> yes KT the hat wearning knob is still in (Andre guessed that curry powder would be in a a curry - idiot). If I was Exec chef and he walked into my kitchen wearing a hat id chuck a pot at him. rude bugger.



Is that why Lloydie wants Justine to win.... mmmmmm I thought it was her cooking... 


Go the beer dude!


----------



## mje1980 (10/7/09)

I love to cook, and i like the show. I can't stand chris, the beer dude. He is a great cook, but just seems arrogant, as if he's got it in the bag or something. Being the meat in a po and justine sandwich would not be the worst culinary experience....... haha.


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

George irrates me... and have you seen how he holds a fork!


----------



## Adamt (10/7/09)

Katie said:


> George irrates me... and have you seen how he holds a fork!



Yeah, he irritates me too, yeah?



... yeah?


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

And Matt Preston looks so unhealthy!


----------



## Cracka (10/7/09)

HOT


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

she looks like a Sunday school teacher

Now this make me weak at the knees...


----------



## Adamt (10/7/09)

That pink shirt and the cravat... gets all the ladies!


----------



## tcraig20 (10/7/09)

Cracka said:


> View attachment 28738
> 
> 
> 
> HOT



Yeah, she's OK. I wont get too excited though. Walk down the main street of any town in Australia (excluding Walcha) and you are likely to see a better looking woman. 

But maybe that's just me, Im not too fussed on blondes to begin with. Little point arguing about it :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (10/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> If I was Exec chef and he walked into my kitchen wearing a hat id chuck a pot at him. rude bugger.



If you were an Executive Chef you'd be wearing a hat. As would all the other chefs.

Your "conspiracy thoery" about the show is correct, DrSmurto. After she was let go from the show the ratings took a nose-dive. That's why a heap of people were brought back in for no reason - couldn't just bring her back in.

For my 2c: if you don't see someone better looking than her every time you go down the shops you're walking around with your eyes closed. This country has extremely low standards. Jennifer Hawkins is in the same boat. Blonde, skinny = hot. Nothing else matters. You can have both of them. At once. With their sisters. I don't care.


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

bum said:


> If you were an Executive Chef you'd be wearing a hat. As would all the other chefs.
> 
> Your "conspiracy thoery" about the show is correct, DrSmurto. After she was let go from the show the ratings took a nose-dive. That's why a heap of people were brought back in for no reason - couldn't just bring her back in.
> 
> For my 2c: if you don't see someone better looking than her every time you go down the shops you're walking around with your eyes closed. This country has extremely low standards. Jennifer Hawkins is in the same boat. Blonde, skinny = hot. Nothing else matters. You can have both of them. At once. With their sisters. I don't care.




Okay she is good looking but I think she was brought back in also for the fact she can cook, and cook well she can also managers people quite well.

this country has low standards.... okay bum flick a picture of yourself and we will start rating you.


----------



## bum (10/7/09)

Make sure you sell millions of beers a year before you criticise VB, Katie. What a retarded point.

My version of that bunny-eyed simpleton's return comes from someone at Channel 10.


----------



## Cracka (10/7/09)

Katie said:


> Okay she is good looking but I think she was brought back in also for the fact she can cook, and cook well she can also managers people quite well.




Hot, & can cook

:icon_cheers: 

I say no more


----------



## Cracka (10/7/09)

JamesCraig said:


> Yeah, she's OK. I wont get too excited though. Walk down the main street of any town in Australia (excluding Walcha) and you are likely to see a better looking woman.




:lol: :lol: :lol: 

ROFL


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

bum said:


> Make sure you sell millions of beers a year before you criticise VB, Katie. What a retarded point.



what ????


----------



## bum (10/7/09)

Your suggestion is that if I can't be quantified as being good looking myself by others then I have no right to assess anyone else's attractiveness. My point doesn't seem like too much of a leap to me. Rhetoric. It is good stuff.


----------



## Supra-Jim (10/7/09)

Further to the conspiracy, did you notice how little air time she or any of the dishes she cooked received in the first few weeks. She was lucky to be seen in background most episodes.

Its been said before, but "hot and can cook", does beg the question though, does her dad own a brewery? I guess nothing is perfect though!

And Chris (beer guy with the hat) does kind of seem like a bit of gumpy troll. Maybe it's cos it is the shows beer sponsor and there is no other choice but for a 'beer merchant' he does seem to get rather happy in the pants for the JS bottles.

Cheers SJ


----------



## .DJ. (10/7/09)

can we get back to talking about how hot justine is please???


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

I didnt really understand the VB comment! 

It was the extremely low standard comment that got me! 

Im a female so Im not as visually stimulated as you blokes.


----------



## Adamt (10/7/09)

Remember folks, this is TV. It's about the ratings and endorsements, not actually about finding the best cook/soon-to-be-chef.

I dislike most of the people on there (as possible chefs/foodies): Half the time they cook something and say "Ohhh.. I don't know if this tastes good or not..." Only a few of them actually seem to know what they are cooking, and say "Yeah, this is good but some part of it is below standard"


----------



## Supra-Jim (10/7/09)

Adamt said:


> Remember folks, this is TV. It's about the ratings and endorsements, not actually about finding the best cook/soon-to-be-chef.



True, Adam, but this has been mitigated to an extent by the fact that contestants (remember people these 'reality shows' are really just big long draw out game shows with elaborate contests) are eliminated based on performance/critical review from the judges.

unlike other shows it is not popularity driven with the general public voting through SMS or phone lines (interestingly its amazing the number of people who happily pay money to vote for contestants on TV shows, but bitch and moan about voting in elections!). 

/endrant

Cheers SJ


----------



## buttersd70 (10/7/09)

In fairness to Bribie, I _think _that what he was trying to convey was not that the use of specific terminology is poncy....but rather that there is a limit, a line if you will, between being knowledgeable and professional, and just talking a load of old toss.

To put it into beer terms, we all (as brewers) use a certain amount of terminology, particularly for the taste descriptors, such as mid-palate, dry end-note, nose, bouquet, etc etc etc. But it's not long ago that everyone was having a good old larf at the _overly _complicated, flowery descriptions given to that 150 year old (or whatever it was) beer that was opened and then reviewed in British news publications.....there's a fine line between using technical terminoligy and analogious (sp?) descriptors, and being a complete ponce.  

I might use a roux-blond to thicken my demi-glace.....but I wouldn't tell someone that they only need to have a soussant of the sauce....just a small amount.


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

Its being one of the better ones.... They have really shown what the show is about and not so much on the personalities!


----------



## mwd (10/7/09)

They need James May, Jeremy Clarkson and Oz Clark as guest judges. :lol: 

BTW if a bloke turned up to a five star restaurant and wore a hat inside he would probably find himself sat outside on the pavement if he did not remove it.


----------



## drsmurto (10/7/09)

buttersd70 said:


> In fairness to Bribie, I _think _that what he was trying to convey was not that the use of specific terminology is poncy....but rather that there is a limit, a line if you will, between being knowledgeable and professional, and just talking a load of old toss.
> 
> To put it into beer terms, we all (as brewers) use a certain amount of terminology, particularly for the taste descriptors, such as mid-palate, dry end-note, nose, bouquet, etc etc etc. But it's not long ago that everyone was having a good old larf at the _overly _complicated, flowery descriptions given to that 150 year old (or whatever it was) beer that was opened and then reviewed in British news publications.....there's a fine line between using technical terminoligy and analogious (sp?) descriptors, and being a complete ponce.
> 
> I might use a roux-blond to thicken my demi-glace.....but I wouldn't tell someone that they only need to have a soussant of the sauce....just a small amount.



Fair point but these amateurs are aiming to compete and become the top chef and gain employment in 5 star restaurants (well, some of them anyway). In that world, simplistic terms we use on a day to day basis to describe food doesn't cut it. 

Horses for courses.

My favourite cook book is Stephanie Alexander's 'A cooks companion'. This book for a home kitchen explains what a roux is, etc etc. 

The words may sound wanky/poncy but that doesn't make incorrect. :icon_cheers: 

Grab Joe Blogs off the street, give him a glass of beer and ask him to describe the bouquet, what he tastes on the back palate etc

Odds are you will end up with said beer poured over your head with words referring to your sexuality muttered. :lol:


----------



## 3G (10/7/09)

Alot of the terms can come across as a bit wanky and over the top but 90% of these terms are derived from French cookery. If i ask a chef for brunoise of carrot they know to cut them 3mm by 3mm by3mm, if i ask for a beurre noisette they know i want nut brown butter. 
For me it is a fun show with some excellent cooking but they have failed to tell these 20 to 40 year old they will be working for years on low wages, 6 days a week at times, most nights and weekends, iy isnt as glamorous as it looks on tv.


ps Chef for 15+ years


----------



## manticle (10/7/09)

bum said:


> Sorry guys, I can't read this thread now. I'm right in the middle of mashing my grist.



This little bit of gold seemed to have been missed by many.

Technical terms sound wanky to anyone who doesn't know what they mean.

I can imagine a new masterchef episode.

Mystery Box:

George: "So what are you making for us tonight Chris?"

Chris: "Um...........food"

Gary: "Sounds good. What do you plan to do with it?"

Chris: I'm going to be cooking it Gary

Gary: "Alright, well good luck. You know that bit of food needs to be prepared don't you?



3G said:


> ..... they have failed to tell these 20 to 40 year old they will be working for years on low wages, 6 days a week at times, most nights and weekends, iy isnt as glamorous as it looks on tv.
> 
> 
> ps Chef for 15+ years



I've been wondering about this one. I have about ten years or more hospitality experience, mostly in kitchens and over half of it cooking and I have a hard time working out why a 40+ something lawyer (also ex -paintings conservator from the NGV) would want to work 80+ hours a week for around $10-15 an hour, not eat, drink like a fish, smoke like a chimney and burn and cut himself until he's permanently scarred.

Good luck nonetheless.

It's a shit business. I'm glad I'm out of it.


----------



## domonsura (10/7/09)

3G said:


> Alot of the terms can come across as a bit wanky and over the top but 90% of these terms are derived from French cookery. If i ask a chef for brunoise of carrot they know to cut them 3mm by 3mm by3mm, if i ask for a beurre noisette they know i want nut brown butter.
> For me it is a fun show with some excellent cooking but they have failed to tell these 20 to 40 year old they will be working for years on low wages, 6 days a week at times, most nights and weekends, iy isnt as glamorous as it looks on tv.
> 
> 
> ps Chef for 15+ years



Yep 3G, 100% agree with you, but you forgot to mention split shifts 6 days a week, lack of social life, eating disorders, alcoholism and drug addiction........cute waitresses only go a very very short way towards making up for all of that 

Proper terms are used for a good reason just as they are in brewing, they only sound 'wanky' to people who have no idea why they are used and could care less. Matt Preston annoys the hell out of me with his attitude and IMO he fully qualifies for the term wanker (well he is a food critic), but on a whole I consider the show to be better value than rubbish like 'the footy show' and the like. You want to see a bunch of wankers behaving like spastic juveniles then watch that.

I was also a professional chef for nearly 15 years, of my 20 years in the hospo trade, 6 of them as a head chef, and as far as the hat thing goes, I have done and probably still would throw something at someone who was silly enough to come into my commercial kitchen _without_ a hat on. While he probably doesn't wear it for this reason, hair belongs on your head, not in the food you're preparing. As an apprentice, I was not permitted into the kitchen without the proper attire and there was no discussion on the matter ( in fact my first head chef was bloody scarey on the subject). If it were my show the whole bloody lot of them would be in full white kit, and be made to leave the kitchen and change if they dirtied anything other than their apron ....just like I was and I suspect 3G may have been too. Cooking is a proud profession often taken for granted by the general population, and I'm a bit suprised to see people who happily embrace a special little name for every part of the brew having an issue with cooking terminology - it's a little hyprocritical.

I also think there might be some confusion on here on the difference between the weekend cowboys *cooks *you see at fasta pasta etc and the professional brigade chefs who have made a career choice, have spent serious time and $$$ training and take their profession extremely seriously. I'm known for not mincing words, but I would hesitate before using the terms 'poncy' and 'wanky' around some of my old kitchen colleagues lest I get knocked on my ass for my troubles........

The show is OK - it's a bit of fun, but as 3G mentioned the reality is very different - most of those guys would get a hell of a shock if they got dropped into service in a real kitchen. Turning out one meal in 30-45 mins is a piece of piss. I can tell you from experience that being part of a kitchen that turns out 400 meals in 4 hours is something altogether different...but good on them for trying eh  Personally I was a little jealous of them having the opportunity to cook for a couple of the people they were in the last episode....Armando Percuoco and Jacques Reymond. Justine should be rightfully proud of her effort, and the response she received. 
Picture this - aspiring amateur brewer gets opportunity to train in worldclass brewery in Germany with award winning brewer.........calls head brewer a wanker for using the correct traditional terminology........:lol:........ I reckon his feet would barely touch the ground whilst getting shown the exit.


----------



## bum (10/7/09)

manticle said:


> I have a hard time working out why a 40+ something lawyer (also ex -paintings conservator from the NGV) would want to work 80+ hours a week for around $10-15 an hour, not eat, drink like a fish, smoke like a chimney and burn and cut himself until he's permanently scarred.



It's all about the 15 Minutes.


----------



## beers (10/7/09)

Overall I quite like Master Chef. Considering other reality show options, like Big Brother, I'm glad Ten have run with it. Wanky terms or not I'd much rather watch someone tea smoke a duck breast over tossers turkey slaping each other


----------



## schooey (11/7/09)

bum said:


> For my 2c: if you don't see someone better looking than her every time you go down the shops you're walking around with your eyes closed. This country has extremely low standards. Jennifer Hawkins is in the same boat. Blonde, skinny = hot. Nothing else matters. You can have both of them. At once. With their sisters. I don't care.



Duuuuuude... big statement! I've met Jen, up close and, _I wish!, _personal. I walk around this fair city of Newcastle, along with many other cities in this lucky country we live in, a fair bit and I can assure you there is a good reason she won...

.....although it wasn't for her intelligence... h34r:


----------



## Adamt (11/7/09)

Hmm... I held the belief that she wasn't as dumb as a post, I'm wrong?


----------



## schooey (11/7/09)

Not dumb as a post, but she's not the brightest crayon in the box either...


----------



## bum (11/7/09)

I didn't mean to offend anyone, we're talking about a very subjective thing and I should have chucked in an IMO or two. But I maintain that she is not the hottest woman in Australia and yet all I hear at work is Jennifer Hawkins this and Jennifer Hawkins that. No one else. Why? She hasn't got anything that hasn't been seen a thousand times already.


----------



## clean brewer (11/7/09)

domonsura said:


> Yep 3G, 100% agree with you, but you forgot to mention split shifts 6 days a week, lack of social life, eating disorders, alcoholism and drug addiction........cute waitresses only go a very very short way towards making up for all of that
> 
> Proper terms are used for a good reason just as they are in brewing, they only sound 'wanky' to people who have no idea why they are used and could care less. Matt Preston annoys the hell out of me with his attitude and IMO he fully qualifies for the term wanker (well he is a food critic), but on a whole I consider the show to be better value than rubbish like 'the footy show' and the like. You want to see a bunch of wankers behaving like spastic juveniles then watch that.
> 
> ...



Fully agree with Dom here..  

My biggest issue has been there Clothing attire, this is meant to be "MASTERCHEF" and they are wearing casual clothes, the best they ever looked is when they were wearing their "WHITES" in a commercial kitchen, they looked much more professional..

I think out of everyone cooking as a trade, 95% are just cooks and about 5% are Chefs, Chefs know what they are talking about and know every aspect of cookery, Cooks are cooks (maybe)... <_< 

Hey Dom, pressure is 120 covers in 3.5hrs, thats when you know that you are a Chef... :super: Whats this 400 covers in 4hrs?? :unsure: 

Justine's dish is exactly what I would love to order if I went out, a Classic Dish with Flavour (and Duck), absolutely shit over any other dish there from what I saw, nothing better.....



CB (disgruntled Chef turned "Master Waiter")


----------



## bum (11/7/09)

clean brewer said:


> My biggest issue has been there Clothing attire, this is meant to be "MASTERCHEF" and they are wearing casual clothes, the best they ever looked is when they were wearing their "WHITES" in a commercial kitchen, they looked much more professional.



Yeah but they're trying their hardest not to look like the, very similar, US show Top Chef (where the contestants wear whites throughout). Basically the same idea but without the master classes (this addition is this show's only strength, IMO).


----------



## mwd (11/7/09)

Have not been watching this but in the British version the contestants are stuck in the kitchen of a busy restaraunt for a full day to see if they can cut it with orders coming in fast and furious every few seconds during the busy periods.

Most of them could not cope with the speed required to get dishes from pans to table in reasonable times.


----------



## manticle (11/7/09)

clean brewer said:


> Hey Dom, pressure is 120 covers in 3.5hrs, thats when you know that you are a Chef... :super: Whats this 400 covers in 4hrs?? :unsure:




Pressure is x number of covers in x number of hours ordering whichever dishes happen to be prepared by your section and entirely dependent on how complicated the dish is. You could have one establishment pumping out 60 parmas in 30 minutes with a large kitchen, multiple staff members and pre-prepared gunk or you could have complicated dishes all coming from one section at a 50 seater with pressure on one person to perform consistentlyl and promptly. There's no one formula for being pumped.

How many people on AHB are not chefs, ex- chefs or IT nerds?


----------



## kram (12/7/09)

manticle said:


> How many people on AHB are not chefs, ex- chefs or IT nerds?


You forgot ex-headbrewers haha


----------



## Pollux (12/7/09)

manticle said:


> How many people on AHB are not chefs, ex- chefs or IT nerds?



Ex hotel manager and now croupier.....  

But I did grow up in commercial kitchens as a young child, my parents ran restaurants for years...

what ever happened to the angry drunk head chefs that throw things at waitresses? I can remember the back of the door between the kitchen and the dining area having knife marks in it from when the head chef cracked it.....


----------



## domonsura (12/7/09)

manticle said:


> Pressure is x number of covers in x number of hours ordering whichever dishes happen to be prepared by your section and entirely dependent on how complicated the dish is. You could have one establishment pumping out 60 parmas in 30 minutes with a large kitchen, multiple staff members and pre-prepared gunk or you could have complicated dishes all coming from one section at a 50 seater with pressure on one person to perform consistentlyl and promptly. There's no one formula for being pumped.
> 
> How many people on AHB are not chefs, ex- chefs or IT nerds?



Said like a true hospo professional!

For the record, I've only worked in one place that turned out that number of covers, it wasn't fine dining but it wasn't a catering joint either. However it was _very _well prepared for with a largish kitchen brigade, as it was the end of a long weekend targa rally event and we knew it was coming  Even so it was a hell of a night (with 8 hours of prep preceeding it). I've also had the nightmare of a 100 odd cover night 2 staff down, all by myself save for one very stoned kitchenhand/dishwasher - with not nearly enough prep for the unexpected numbers. That was much worse. Makes you sit down at the end of the night and wonder why you work as a chef. And then you get up tomorrow and do it again. Nuts. :wacko: 

First head chef of mine was a psycho who threw stuff, a real stress ball. But on the other hand, he was damned good, and it was a priviledge to start my time in kitchens with him.

Hey did Bum really say I could have Justine _and _Jennifer Hawkins _and _her sisters? :wub: Mate...what a way to spend my last few hours on earth.....:lol:


----------



## bum (12/7/09)

Yeah just tell them I sent you. That should work.


----------



## tcraig20 (12/7/09)

Cracka said:


> View attachment 28738
> 
> 
> 
> HOT



Sorry to come back to this again, but I just watched five minutes of master chef, and have to say, she's no looker.

Ah well, if we all had the same tastes it would get boring.


----------



## domonsura (12/7/09)

JamesCraig said:


> Sorry to come back to this again, but I just watched five minutes of master chef, and have to say, she's no looker.
> 
> Ah well, if we all had the same tastes it would get boring.



:lol: yeah, looks like the hospo trade is taking the shine off her already. She probably just needs some sleep :lol:


----------



## 3G (12/7/09)

give me Poh over Justine!


----------



## KHB (13/7/09)

Adamt said:


> Yeah, he irritates me too, yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> ... yeah?




Yeah is a commonly used chef word. I use it all the time at work!!


----------



## KHB (13/7/09)

manticle said:


> Pressure is x number of covers in x number of hours ordering whichever dishes happen to be prepared by your section and entirely dependent on how complicated the dish is. You could have one establishment pumping out 60 parmas in 30 minutes with a large kitchen, multiple staff members and pre-prepared gunk or you could have complicated dishes all coming from one section at a 50 seater with pressure on one person to perform consistentlyl and promptly. There's no one formula for being pumped.
> 
> How many people on AHB are not chefs, ex- chefs or IT nerds?




Coming from someone who should know.....

I worked in pubs my whole career ( been a chef for 11yrs) and pumping out 300 meals in 3hrs is alot easier than what im doing now. Im working in a fine dining resturant doing 50 covers in 3 hours and beleive you and me it is a lot harder than pubs but i enjoy the pressure. I started my apprenticship because of my love for cooking and even though the money is crap and the hours suck i couldnt imagine doing any thing else for a living..

Cheers
Scotsman


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/7/09)

Scotsman06 said:


> I started my apprenticship because of my love for cooking and even though the money is crap and the hours suck i couldnt imagine doing any thing else for a living..
> 
> Cheers
> Scotsman




Being a full time brewer............ maybe  


BYB


----------



## Insight (15/7/09)

I was half listening to this show in the background tonight while I messed about on the laptop. There's a guy in the final 3 called Chris, who I beleive sat at my table at last year's ANHC. He was one of the Beer Masons (google it), along with a really chatty (I won't say annoying) lass.

Couldn't hear Chris much over the other Beer Mason, but he seemed like a nice bloke. Don't remember him wearing a hat.


----------



## bum (15/7/09)

Probably less worried about looking bald IRL than on TV.


----------



## jayse (16/7/09)

Getting back to the correct termanology I think its pretty much standard part of this stuff, yeah they may sound pouncy cause they are often french words.
Most people proberly don't know what half them are or mean but we all know they discribe ussual classic standards for any chef.
No different to any of us saying we are brewing a saison or a dubbel or whatever.

The show is great but a major fault on the producers part from the begining was to have george part of the show, he does not look good on tv at all, can't even stand up straight and really shows a real lack of any class. He almost makes Huey easy to watch.


----------



## staggalee (16/7/09)

jayse said:


> The show is great but a major fault on the producers part from the begining was to have george part of the show, he does not look good on tv at all, can't even stand up straight and really shows a real lack of any class. He almost makes Huey easy to watch.



jayse, for once I agree with you 100%.
George is not TV material, the way he stands and tries to look intimidating when you see a shot of the judges standing together is laughable. :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## bum (16/7/09)

While I won't be buying a TV Week so I can give him a gold Logie, he is far and away the most personable of all the judges and better than that useless presenter too.

IMO.


----------



## staggalee (16/7/09)

What about Matt?
You`d have to agree he has a very noble head when the cam. zooms in?

stagga.


----------



## Josh (16/7/09)

I've been steering clear of this thread for the last week because we were behind and had it stored on IQ. Now that I've caught up, here's what I reckon.

Poncy terminology: Who gives a rats? It's a cooking show. Would you watch V8 Supercars if they started talking about the big engines in the really fast cars?

Justine: not bad for a Hurlstone Park girl. But I think she's just the best of a pretty pedestrian bunch. There's Julie who's a middle aged mum, Julia who looks more like a mouse with those huge ears and Poh who reminds me of a hitman everytime she talks. Quentin Tarantino could do worse than cast her in his next flick.

Chris: Comes across as a bit of a tosser. But I like his plan to have a Beer Masons restaurant using beer in most of the processes. I hope he wins as I think of the final 3 he is the most passionate. Poh will probably still concentrate on her art and Julie just doesn't do it for me in the kitchen. Her cake last night looked really good though.


----------



## Katherine (16/7/09)

It will be out of Chris is Poh... Hopefully Chris the beer gnome... apparently his doing Julia!


----------



## manticle (16/7/09)

jayse said:


> The show is great but a major fault on the producers part from the begining was to have george part of the show, he does not look good on tv at all, can't even stand up straight and really shows a real lack of any class. He almost makes Huey easy to watch.



Whether or not he looks good on TV, he is actually a really good chef and knows what he's doing. Huey can show you how to open a can or a packet well enough.

Apples and oranges.

Whether or not the contestants are good looking or personable or whatever else is irrelevant to this show which is why it's mildly better than any other reality pap that we've been cursed with in the last 10 years.


----------



## Katherine (16/7/09)

George must be a good chef as his tv skills are terrible, and as Jayse said his posture is terrible maybe he has back problems. He eats terribly he cant hold a fork correctly. 

Huey show is terrible and getting worse. Though you would probably find Huey would be a fantastic cook his is also just not made for tv...


----------



## .DJ. (16/7/09)

i actually like george yeah... he has a bit of personality i rekon yeah..but yeah, yeah gets annoying...


----------



## staggalee (16/7/09)

yeah


----------



## drsmurto (16/7/09)

George aka the furry garden gnome (sans hat)

Very annoying but i still think a bearded ewok shits me more.  

I did love the smile on the face of the (pastry?) chef who presented last nights challenge. One sadistic bastard!


----------



## staggalee (16/7/09)

So who are you tipping to win, Doc?

stagga.


----------



## brettprevans (16/7/09)

well im wondering if it will be like australian idol and the winner will amount to nothing and the runners up will have all the success. 

Justine was my pick, but out of the 3 remaining I'd like Poh to win but I recon the bearded ewok (chris) will win. god he's arrogant.

Julie is more suited to take over Huey's cooking.


----------



## bum (16/7/09)

Katie said:


> Huey show is terrible and getting worse. Though you would probably find Huey would be a fantastic cook his is also just not made for tv...



I saw him saut some veggies and throw 2l of commercial chicken stock on top and say "There you go - soup!" the other day.

Here's a joke you can borrow if you like. Whenever you see him cook something say "Oh, he's doing sausages again!" Then when the person you're talking to says "WTF? He's cooking *insert something terrible and from a packet*!" squint a bit and say "Oh, that's his fingers!"


----------



## drsmurto (16/7/09)

The bearded ewok isnt a phrase i used to describe Chirs, its actually an in joke that a few others here will have had a chuckle over but now you come to mention it...... give him a spear and ask him to jump up and down making grunting noises and you'd be hard pressed to distinguish the 2.....

3 horse race and IMO anyone can win it.

Yep, its a cop out Stagga.

I'd like to see Chris win cos of the beer connection. I find Julie annoying but that can be said for most middle aged women....  and Poh, well, despite the fact she is a fellow crow eater i'm not sure she wants this as much as the other 2.


----------



## staggalee (16/7/09)

Am I going round the bend? Didn`t Katie just put a post on here re bubble and squeek?
It`s dissapeared.

stagga.


----------



## Adamt (16/7/09)

Poh laughs like Darryl Eastlake.


----------



## staggalee (16/7/09)

Adamt said:


> Poh laughs like Darryl Eastlake.



God, he was a menace on air.
He called a game here once and at half time his co commentator demanded he be put in a soundproof box for the rest of the call.
Haven`t heard of him lately
Thank ####

stagga.


----------



## Adamt (16/7/09)

She also looks distinctly like her namesake (the teletubbie) when she laughs. Freaky.


----------



## MVZOOM (16/7/09)

I like Poh, she's a bit quirky.


----------



## staggalee (16/7/09)

She hasn`t got a bad arse for a 35 year old.
But we don`t see enough of it.
bah

stagga.


----------



## Katherine (16/7/09)

apparently women are mad about Matt Preston... I dont see it myself! Maybe I am strange!


----------



## staggalee (16/7/09)

I don`t think Matt`s arse would win any prizes.

stagga.


----------



## bum (16/7/09)

Biggest?


----------



## Adamt (16/7/09)

Julie wins.


----------



## Josh (16/7/09)

Katie said:


> It will be out of Chris is Poh... Hopefully Chris the beer gnome... apparently his doing Julia!


In that case he should be in the new VB ad...

Blokes punching above their weight. I like her smile and her attitude.

The other pretty hot chick was Linda but she was a bit of an airhead.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (16/7/09)

seemax said:


> I haven't seen too much, but a highlight was the beer merchant guy who made a Beeramisu with a Young's Choc Stout.



Chris made almost everything out of beer with some very interesting ideas.
Unfortunately he just got kicked off.
Now he can get on with his beer and food boutique I guess.


----------



## bum (16/7/09)

So being barely competent with bog standard family fare (and getting a small percentage of it on the plate) is more highly regarded than doing something different? Show should be sponsored by Women's Weekly recipe books.


----------



## schooey (17/7/09)

or...

doing something different that tastes like shit, no matter how much of it's on the plate, doesn't stack up against tasty family fare.

Agree in a way though, hat boy's niche is a little too narrow where the housewife would sell 50000 of her books to Womens Weekly and New Idea readers in a fortnight. It is a shame, and in the eyes of the craft brewing enthusiast it may not be right, but it's the way of the dollar driven world.

Can't say I liked the look of the Century egg, and I don't think the judges were that keen on it either, but her bravery in going outside the box and preparing something outside their comfort zone, along with her presentation got her over the line well in front of the others


----------



## brettprevans (17/7/09)

i barely bought myself to eat century egg once. foul foul stuff. although in saying that i would have tried Poh's version.

Chris' food didnt taste up to scratch Julie's did, although Im a bit suprised that chris got booted. he doesnt need it anyway. His food would be very hard to market in a cookbook. Donna Hay even said so. It would appeal to a certain market. He would do better with his themed pub hall than his cookbook.

Poh will kill Julie in the final provided she doesnt have a melt down. Although in saying that Poh has had an advantage of sorts being able to go home and retry all those recipes that were disasters and getting them right. although again in saying that she had the nouse to come up with the ideas in the first place.

Justine should stil be on. oh well let the final begin.


----------



## staggalee (17/7/09)

In his remarks after the judging, I could have sworn Matt said to Julie her gravy with the rolled lamb was great, when she didn`t have the gravy on the plate?

stagga.


----------



## Josh (17/7/09)

The Beer Masons have a Guide to Cooking With Beer. They are currently giving it away, delivered to your door. I'm signed up.

I would have bought Chris' book and I like the idea of Julie's book. But Poh clearly served up the best tasting and best looking food last night. It is now her competition to lose.


----------



## Fents (17/7/09)

Josh said:


> The Beer Masons have a Guide to Cooking With Beer. They are currently giving it away, delivered to your door. I'm signed up.
> 
> I would have bought Chris' book and I like the idea of Julie's book. But Poh clearly served up the best tasting and best looking food last night. It is now her competition to lose.



nice one on the book im signed up.


----------



## bum (17/7/09)

staggalee said:


> In his remarks after the judging, I could have sworn Matt said to Julie her gravy with the rolled lamb was great, when she didn`t have the gravy on the plate?
> 
> stagga.



I thought he was talking about the gravy for the chicken which was in the bottom of the bowl around the mashed potato.

Her food looked piss poor. Lovely cut of lamb but she can hardly take credit for that (especially after mangling it).


----------



## mwd (17/7/09)

Josh said:


> The Beer Masons have a Guide to Cooking With Beer. They are currently giving it away, delivered to your door. I'm signed up.



:icon_offtopic: There is beercooks on the web welcome to beercook

wonder if Poh can do a good Tom yam goong ? and add a Chang beer to go with it :icon_cheers: 

And yes I did figure out she is not Thai BTW


----------



## Josh (17/7/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> :icon_offtopic: There is beercooks on the web welcome to beercook
> 
> wonder if Poh can do a good Tom yam goong ? and add a Chang beer to go with it :icon_cheers:
> 
> And yes I did figure out she is not Thai BTW


My favourite Malaysian meals...

Roti Canai for breakfast

Penang Laksa for lunch

Fried Banana and Tapioca for snacks

About 15 Kajang Satay sticks for dinner with Ais Kacang for dessert

All washed down with a Tiger

EDIT: Snacks added


----------



## Katherine (17/7/09)

Typical channel 10... How set up was that! They said Beer gnomes execution skills were not up to pat that night, well Julie didnt get her food on the plate. Her food was a sexy as a set of flanny pj's. George even said the chicken was overcooked. 

Im a home cook and I would not buy her book just like I dont buy Donna Hay's books, but I do have Stephanie Alexander, Maggie Beer so I have nothing against the home cook. I just like a bit of guts... Chris idea of using every part of the animal is inspirational I like it alot. Maybe I just like the fact he like beer... :icon_cheers: 

I dont know what else I expected from Channel 10!


----------



## Gulpa (17/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> ...His food would be very hard to market in a cookbook. Donna Hay even said so. It would appeal to a certain market. He would do better with his themed pub hall than his cookbook.



I reckon the exposure from the show would have been enough to sell the book. I can imagine a lot of dad's, husbands, boyfriends, etc. would have got one for xmas in an attempt to encourage cooking.

And of course Donna Hay would say that. Substance over style is not her thing.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## brettprevans (17/7/09)

well yes and no. she is right about it being hard for some dishes to look appealing. I didnt think Chris' dishes look overly appealing. photographed it would look even less appealing. theres a lot of tricks used in cookery photography.

edit: interesting in all this time no one has said 'WTF are they making Masterbrewer?' well at least i dont think anyone has said that yet.


----------



## Adamt (17/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> well yes and no. she is right about it being hard for some dishes to look appealing. I didnt think Chris' dishes look overly appealing. photographed it would look even less appealing. theres a lot of tricks used in cookery photography.
> 
> edit: interesting in all this time no one has said 'WTF are they making Masterbrewer?' well at least i dont think anyone has said that yet.



Well, it would be sponsored by the big boys (if it were to get ANY exposure whatsoever), and each week they'd make a pale Australian lager and no-one would get eliminated.


----------



## mwd (17/7/09)

Not very visual making beer either.

Come back in six weeks and we will see what it tastes like.


----------



## Adamt (17/7/09)

I can see George:

"Ooooookay yeah? There's only SIX WEEKS left on the clock, yeah? If you haven't mashed in yet you better get your arses into gear, yeah?"


----------



## brettprevans (17/7/09)

hmm yeah good point. just a lot of shots with the conestents standing round drinking and watching the mash or boil.

george is a goof. cant handle cultery or stand right. and isnt right for tv

Garry on the other hand is great. you watch him in the masterclasses and can tell he's trained a lot of people and his particular style of questioning/insturction is brilliant. great trainer and chef.


----------



## Bribie G (17/7/09)

I'll pass on the pigs trotters but I'll be making braised beef cheeks - I'd forgotten all about them - they come out tasting really beefy with a similar flavour to oxtail. Our woolies sells them as it's a big 'oldies' population on the island and they still eat brains, lamb hearts etc. However no way would I have pressure cooked them. 

Sorry, of course I should have said _joues de boeuf :icon_cheers: _


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/7/09)

Katie said:


> Typical channel 10... How set up was that! They said Beer gnomes execution skills were not up to pat that night, well Julie didnt get her food on the plate. Her food was a sexy as a set of flanny pj's. George even said the chicken was overcooked.
> 
> Im a home cook and I would not buy her book just like I dont buy Donna Hay's books, but I do have Stephanie Alexander, Maggie Beer so I have nothing against the home cook. I just like a bit of guts... Chris idea of using every part of the animal is inspirational I like it alot. Maybe I just like the fact he like beer... :icon_cheers:
> 
> I dont know what else I expected from Channel 10!



I found it amusing when Donna Hay commented that she will reject certain recipes for her books if they don't photograph to her standards, even if those recipes are better tasting than the ones that she accepts. That has definitely put me off buying her books.
And what is her hang up with brown? As soon as she said that it was obvious Chris was out.
I'd be more inclined to buy Chris' book, he uses easily obtainable ingredients and as you said katie, using the whole animal approach is very interesting.

Can you imagine going into Coles or Woolies and asking where are the Century eggs and the Pandan leaves please?


Andrew


----------



## ah_glenno (17/7/09)

Josh said:


> The Beer Masons have a Guide to Cooking With Beer. They are currently giving it away, delivered to your door. I'm signed up.



nice link thanks!


----------



## bum (17/7/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Can you imagine going into Coles or Woolies and asking where are the Century eggs and the Pandan leaves please?



Unlike your garden variety pig feet and beef cheeks.


----------



## brettprevans (17/7/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Can you imagine going into Coles or Woolies and asking where are the Century eggs and the Pandan leaves please?
> Andrew


no but i can imagine going next store to the asian grocery and getting them. I regularly shop at middle eastern, asian etc grocery stores to get produce. ok not the everyday items but other bits and pieces. or head off to the markets. yeah we are luky in melbourne (spoilt for choice).

edit:
trotters and cheeks you go to the butcher.


----------



## staggalee (17/7/09)

Was really surprised Chris opted to do beef cheeks last nite, I almost picked some up for our dog at Woolies in the offal section a while ago, but thought "nah, he won`t eat that".
Even tho Chris did them in a pressure cooker last nite, they were still inedible.
My dog is even smarter than I thought. :lol: 
{he`s 15 so a wise old dog}

stagga.


----------



## Katherine (17/7/09)

staggalee said:


> Was really surprised Chris opted to do beef cheeks last nite, I almost picked some up for our dog at Woolies in the offal section a while ago, but thought "nah, he won`t eat that".
> Even tho Chris did them in a pressure cooker last nite, they were still inedible.
> My dog is even smarter than I thought. :lol:
> {he`s 15 so a wise old dog}
> ...



OMG... Beef Cheeks cooked correctly(slow and long) are fantastic, espeacially with redwine and carmalized shallots or baby onions... Though they need to be done in the oven slowly for a lot longer time then Chris had that is why he did them in a pressure cooker. 

We have pandan extract in our pantry we often make a dipping sauce out of it. Ive eaten Pandan quite alot in Asia. Its yummy!


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/7/09)

bum said:


> Unlike your garden variety pig feet and beef cheeks.



Pigs trotters and beef cheeks are readily available from the butchers.

Sadly (or not) century eggs aren't at our chinese supermarket, neither are pandan leaves, although I can get them from the beach car park, go figure.


----------



## Fourstar (17/7/09)

Katie said:


> Typical channel 10... How set up was that! They said Beer gnomes execution skills were not up to pat that night, well Julie didnt get her food on the plate. Her food was a sexy as a set of flanny pj's. George even said the chicken was overcooked.
> Im a home cook and I would not buy her book just like I dont buy Donna Hay's books, but I do have Stephanie Alexander, Maggie Beer so I have nothing against the home cook. I just like a bit of guts... Chris idea of using every part of the animal is inspirational I like it alot. Maybe I just like the fact he like beer... :icon_cheers:
> I dont know what else I expected from Channel 10!



Im with you Katie, Its Master Chef, not Master home-cook! 

Roast Lamb with mashed spuds was her entry card meal. Which is what Gary Mehigan grilled everyone on at the auditions! You would think by the end of the competition, being in the semi-final you can pull out better trump cards than 'lamb on mash'. The only thing that got her through was Donna Hay being a writer for Julies demographic and her book concept appeals to her. 

Chris' ideas are new, fresh and reinventing the 'peasant food' wheel. As for all you saying beef cheeks, trotters etc are dog food, you consider this because you have grown up in a wasteful western society that only considers prime cuts to be 'better' meat. Whats considered better? Flash frying a steak rare or slow roasting a shoulder of pork until its melting off the bone. I prefer number 2! :icon_drool2: 

I remember less than 12 months ago i was getting pork belly for $5-7 a kilo, now im looking at $12-16. Same goes for lamb shanks, its 1 joint away from a trotter/hoof! Unfortunatly now that every aussie and his dog loves these cuts as they are 'fashionable' and the price sky rockets!

I commend Chris with his plan to do something unique that doesnt exist in this country. Beer focused restaurants based on peasant style dishes. Cuisine that is very big in European homes, using offal and 'cheper' cuts of meat to produce something really special e.g. Italian Zampone stuffed with Cotechino (boned trotter stuffed with suasage made of tough pork cuts and fat) :icon_drool2: 

To me, It sounds like they cut the obvious winner in turn for playing up to the 2 adults and 2.4 children viewer demographic who will buy Julies book.  Dissimilar to the Gen Ys who will buy Chris book, support his cause for nose to tail eating and visit his establishment time and time again.


----------



## brettprevans (17/7/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Pigs trotters and beef cheeks are readily available from the butchers.
> 
> Sadly (or not) century eggs aren't at our chinese supermarket, neither are pandan leaves, although I can get them from the beach car park, go figure.


you got century eggs from the beach car park?! :icon_vomit: kidding. Im lucky in regards to asian groceries as theres a big asian community/suburb near me.



Fourstar said:


> As for all you saying beef cheeks, trotters etc are dog food, you consider this because you have grown up in a wasteful western society that only considers prime cuts to be 'better' meat.


who said trotters etc were dog food? (although dogs of course love offal). Most Baby boomers grew up with kidney, brain, liver etc etc. maybe Gen X dont like it as much. weird vegan hippies. Not sure that all of Gen Y agrees about the nose to tail approach.


----------



## Katherine (17/7/09)

Im an X.... but I fined dined dined through the ninties living in Sydney so was exposed to array of foods. Neil Jackson in Perth's JACKSONS loves using offal and does it very well. 

Reminds me CM2 I must do that blood sausage risotto. 

I love slow cooking, more time to drink and relax before hand. Though I must admit I have not really cooked with offal. I will eat it though. 

I came home yesterday to a stove top full of home made stocks (another one of Lloyds addictions) beef, chicken and mushroom you should of smelt the place!


----------



## brettprevans (17/7/09)

lucky girl KT. you've got yourself a top bloke.

sort of relevant due to its offal content. i cam home the other day and the old man had beaten me to it. He'd gotten around to making more chicken and duck liver pate. we have a family recipe and ive been slack and havent made any in a while. oh so good. and to top it off there was a couple containers of lambs fry there as well (liver, bacon and onion in gravy)


----------



## Fourstar (17/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> who said trotters etc were dog food? (although dogs of course love offal). Most Baby boomers grew up with kidney, brain, liver etc etc. maybe Gen X dont like it as much. weird vegan hippies. Not sure that all of Gen Y agrees about the nose to tail approach.



See Below. As for Gen Y, i have alot of friends (most of european decent) who are happy to eat/explore that kind of stuff. As you know, If you appreciate food as culture rather than just sustinence, things become allot more palatable and you are ususally open to trying new things. The best 'offal' meat i have ever eaten where sucking pig cheeks and meat around the face at Adrian Richardsons La Luna this year... Sensational The Glace cherry was the wafer thin cracking like toffee! :icon_drool2: Anyway, to me it aint offal unless its the entrails and the furtherst i venture into entrails is liver and kidney. I used to eat Lambs brains as a kid, havnt had it for quite some time now. Offal = rubbish, if its flesh/meat, it goes in mah belly! 


staggalee said:


> Was really surprised Chris opted to do beef cheeks last nite, I almost picked some up for our dog at Woolies in the offal section a while ago, but thought "nah, he won`t eat that".
> Even tho Chris did them in a pressure cooker last nite, they were still inedible.







Katie said:


> It will be out of Chris is Poh... Hopefully Chris the beer gnome... apparently his doing Julia!


 I saw them both hand in hand down Lt Bourke St in Melb city on the eve of Queens Birthday. Was going to say hi but at that point in the show i hadn't memorised their names!


----------



## Katherine (17/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> I saw them both hand in hand down Lt Bourke St in Melb city on the eve of Queens Birthday. Was going to say hi but at that point in the show i hadn't memorised their names!



Must of being one sexy sight! 

mmmmmmmm pigs cheeks! 

Not along ago Lloydie and I had the experience of eating a organic pig that was brought up on peaches and nectrines... Lloydie helped carve it up so we got the best bits. She was just a baby pig... so yummy!


----------



## Fourstar (17/7/09)

Katie said:


> Lloydie helped carve it up so we got the best bits. She was just a baby pig... so yummy!



Mine was <6 weeks old.. Still on the teat!


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/7/09)

I wish masterChef would post up Chris' Fish Pie recipe, I love fish pie :wub: and his one looked great :icon_drool2: .

Andrew


----------



## Katherine (17/7/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> I wish masterChef would post up Chris' Fish Pie recipe, I love fish pie :wub: and his one looked great :icon_drool2: .
> 
> Andrew




This isnt it.... but I know it was lemony. Try this one. But replace the potato with puff pastry... 

* 25 g Butter
* 4 shallots finely chopped
* bulb Fennel finely chopped
* 250 ml Dry White Wine
* 250 ml Noilly Prat or dry vermouth
* 500 ml fish stock
* 500 ml Double cream
* 2 tablespoons wholegrain Mustard
* Sea Salt & freshly ground black pepper
* 800 g mix of white Fish Fillets such as cod, haddock, monkfish, coley
* 200 g raw peeled King Prawns
* Lemon Juice
* Few sprigs of Thyme
* Small handful of tarragon, flat leaf parsley chervil

For the topping

* 5 large Desiree Potatoes
* Milk for mashing
* Butter for mashing
* 2 large egg yolks

Method

* Heat the butter in a pan and sweat the shallots and fennel until soft. Add the wine and vermouth and reduce by half. Add the stock and bubble away again until reduced by half.
* Pour in the cream and boil until reduced to a sauce like consistency. Strain through a sieve, discarding the shallot and fennel. Stir in the mustard, check for seasoning then leave to cool.
* Meanwhile heat the oven to 180C/gas 4. Check the fish for any small bones, removing any with tweezers, then cut into 3cm chunks. Poach the fish in enough water to cover, with a squeeze of lemon juice and the thyme, until slightly undercooked. Remove the fish from the poaching liquid with a slotted spoon. Gently fold the prawns and fish into the sauce with a little extra lemon juice and chopped herbs. Transfer to an ovenproof baking dish.

For the topping

* Cook the potatoes in boiling salted water until tender, and mash with a little milk and butter until smooth. Beat in the egg yolks, then either pipe the mash over the filling or spoon it over for a more rustic finish.
* Bake the pie for about 20 minutes until bubbling and golden brown on top. Serve with buttered petit pois or spinach.

Notes And Tips


----------



## brettprevans (17/7/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> I wish masterChef would post up Chris' Fish Pie recipe, I love fish pie :wub: and his one looked great :icon_drool2: .
> 
> Andrew


recipe is in this book


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/7/09)

Thanks Katie, I new you'd have something up your sleeve, sounds delicious.
What's Petit Pois? 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Katherine (17/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> recipe is in this book




Apparently its not!


----------



## Katherine (17/7/09)

You can thank Ramsey for that receipe, NOW he is a wanker but gee he can cook! 

blanched peas and lettuce in butter.... 


Chris didnt cook his seafood but he did have home made pastry which takes longer to cook then puff pastry so I would follow the aboves instructions. Unless you want to make your own pastry. Then a white sauce over top of fresh seafood. 

My cup a soups just not doing it for me.


----------



## brettprevans (17/7/09)

blanched peas and lettuce in butter.... needs a bit of speck or similar also :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (17/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> blanched peas and lettuce in butter.... needs a bit of speck or similar also :icon_drool2:




That is the best way to have brussel Sprouts, a little bit of work, you peel them into indvidual leaves, then saute them with speck or bacon. YUM!!!!!


----------



## brettprevans (17/7/09)

the brasserie by Philippe Mouchel  chnages its menu constantly including sides. it quite often has peas and lettuce in butter and mash and celerac to die for.


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/7/09)

I'm so hungry, please stop.
I like the sound of Petit Pois, might give it a try when I make your recipe Katie.


----------



## Katherine (17/7/09)

I did this years ago so coming from memory but its easy

baby onions (pickling onions, un pickled) cut in half

frozen peas

olive oil 

baby gem lettuces

-----------

blanch onions in boiling water for 5 minutes and peas for 2 minutes.

heat olive oil in frying pan then brown the onions, then add the peas and shredded gem lettuces. Cook until just heated through. Season and serve... mmmmm along side the fish pie. You could add squares of butter if you like! If you cant find baby gem's Im sure baby cos would work.


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/7/09)

Your a legend, thanks.

Andrew


----------



## manticle (17/7/09)

I think Julie should have been off the show yonks ago. She's an average home cook and she'd fall apart in any commercial kitchen. Potentially smug he might be but I love the idea of Chris' gutsy beer hall using all parts of every animal. It's the way so many recipes developed before I palates turned so sensitive we assumend lamb chops with tommy sauce was all we should eat.

I also think Donna Hay completely underestimates the market that is developing for a cookig style like Chris' and subsequently a cookbook. It would appeal to men who love cooking and beer, women who love cooking and beer and people who are sick of cooking and want to encourage their yobbo aprtners to pull their finger out and get into the kitchen.


----------



## bum (17/7/09)

While your rhetoric is fine taken at face value I really don't think new cooks are gonna be too stoked about cooking trotters and beef cheeks. And his "sout to tail" ethos is bullshit because there is not equal weight given to more traditional proteins - it is all offal. I don't think his book would sell unless he ignored offal completely - even then it wouldn't sell in numbers they'd want to move unless everything was also cooked on a barbie.


----------



## Fourstar (17/7/09)

bum said:


> And his "sout to tail" ethos is bullshit because there is not equal weight given to more traditional proteins - it is all offal. I don't think his book would sell unless he ignored offal completely



What? WTF are you talking about Bum? Nose to tail eating is about consuming EVRYTHING from the animal including 'traditional protiens'. Which are not so traditional as they where not consumed by the commoners, more so by the wealthy/royalty in 'traditional times'. Why would a section on offal stop people from buying a book? It would be like buying a cake recipe book and because 5 pages where about cheesecake you don't buy it. Just because you might not like cheesecake it makes the other recpices or the rest of the content not as good?! i think this is a very short sighted view.


----------



## bum (17/7/09)

Who is talking about a section?


----------



## manticle (17/7/09)

I'm confused. How is beef cheek considered offal?

And why is my opinion rhetoric?


----------



## bum (17/7/09)

Rhetoric is how an opinion is presented. Not all opinions, obviously. Meant no offence.

Sorry, using the term offal more in the colloquial "goes in dog food" rather than the dictionary "internal organs" sense.


----------



## drsmurto (18/7/09)

Donna Hay - mutton dressed up as lamb.

I nearly threw up when i saw her walk through the door.

There is a reason her recipes come free in the weekend papers...... :icon_vomit:


----------



## staggalee (18/7/09)

manticle said:


> I'm confused. How is beef cheek considered offal?
> 
> And why is my opinion rhetoric?



http://www.cassino.com.au/products-and-ser...eal/offals.aspx

stagga.


----------



## tcraig20 (18/7/09)

bum said:


> While your rhetoric is fine taken at face value I really don't think new cooks are gonna be too stoked about cooking trotters and beef cheeks. And his "sout to tail" ethos is bullshit because there is not equal weight given to more traditional proteins - it is all offal. I don't think his book would sell unless he ignored offal completely - even then it wouldn't sell in numbers they'd want to move unless everything was also cooked on a barbie.



Actually, Id probably buy an all-offal cookbook.


----------



## staggalee (18/7/09)

http://www.cookitsimply.com/category-0020-015f.html

Don`t spend money on the book if you love offal, James.
It`s all here. The braised pig livers sound good.
Be sure to let us know when you do them.

stagga.


----------



## manticle (18/7/09)

staggalee said:


> http://www.cassino.com.au/products-and-ser...eal/offals.aspx
> 
> stagga.



My interpretation of offal is organs and entrails (tripe heart, liver brains etc) not just any non- coles worthy premium cut of loin. I accept that there are some wider definitions though.

@bum - you keep apologising for causing offence but you haven't yet done so. Rhetoric is how something is phrased, usually with a focus on being entertaining but often as a way of disguising a lack of substance behind the pretty words.

I'm pretty sure Chris's book would include offal AND other cuts as not every dish he's served up has been just organs and heads (which makes his approach a traditional peasant one).

I may be strange but I actually thought Donna Hay was a bit milfy. She should be in that Gordon Ramsay parody porn.


----------



## tcraig20 (18/7/09)

staggalee said:


> http://www.cookitsimply.com/category-0020-015f.html
> 
> Don`t spend money on the book if you love offal, James.
> It`s all here. The braised pig livers sound good.
> ...



Thanks for the link Stagga. It looks the goods. But I'd still buy an offal cook book if I saw a decent one - after all, how many of us own a copy of how to brew when its free online?


----------



## staggalee (18/7/09)

Glad to see you read that link I put there.

stagga.


----------



## tcraig20 (18/7/09)

manticle said:


> My interpretation of offal is organs and entrails (tripe heart, liver brains etc) not just any non- coles worthy premium cut of loin. I accept that there are some wider definitions though.



I tend to think of offal as the 'fall away' (off-fall) from the carcase once its hung for skinning and gutting. So that would be the head, internal organs and fat, and hooves.


----------



## tcraig20 (18/7/09)

staggalee said:


> Glad to see you read that link I put there.
> 
> stagga.



Looking at the Kidney and Orange simmer. Might be a while until I get to make it though the missus doesnt eat offal. I usually only get it when she goes away somewhere for the night.


----------



## staggalee (18/7/09)

This pisses me off....after weeks of me watching Masterchef and not missing an episode, some moron on one of the Masterchef forums has told us who the winner is.
Claims it was leaked to 2 women`s magazines, and seeing the show was probably taped well ahead it may be right.
Anyone got info. on this?

stagga.

edit....the possible leaking, I mean, not the winners name.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/7/09)

To me offal is the internal organs and gut/stomach of an animal. 

Brains,tails,tungue, hock/trotters etc are not considered offal

I remember well when we killed steers and lambs and hung them up, slit their brisket and let all the offal pour out into a hole in the ground....


----------



## bum (18/7/09)

manticle said:


> @bum - you keep apologising for causing offence but you haven't yet done so. Rhetoric is how something is phrased, usually with a focus on being entertaining but often as a way of disguising a lack of substance behind the pretty words.



Rhetoric is really just an effective manner of presenting an argument (as is a position or stance on an issue rather than a debating point (although it can be that too, obviously)). Common use of the word, usually used as a comeback (and most commonly in the political realm), would imply your interpretation to be correct but, ironically, the rhetoric of such arguments has undermined the word itself.

As for what Chris would or wouldn't cook - he was asked to present dishes that would represent his cookbook idea and the proteins were all (broadly speaking) offal. I haven't watched a great deal of the show but I guarantee that in general Poh would kick his arse in the "snout to tail" stakes.


----------



## manticle (18/7/09)

bum said:


> Rhetoric is really just an effective manner of presenting an argument (as is a position or stance on an issue rather than a debating point (although it can be that too, obviously)). Common use of the word, usually used as a comeback (and most commonly in the political realm), would imply your interpretation to be correct but, ironically, the rhetoric of such arguments has undermined the word itself.


True - there's rhetoric and there's empty rhetoric



bum said:


> As for what Chris would or wouldn't cook - he was asked to present dishes that would represent his cookbook idea and the proteins were all (broadly speaking) offal. I haven't watched a great deal of the show but I guarantee that in general Poh would kick his arse in the "snout to tail" stakes.



He's still a step above the homecook centrefold.


----------



## bum (18/7/09)

No question, her dishes were incomplete and pedestrian.


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/7/09)

Katie said:


> This isnt it.... but I know it was lemony. Try this one. But replace the potato with puff pastry...
> 
> * 25 g Butter
> * 4 shallots finely chopped
> ...



:icon_offtopic: 
Many thanks Katie, I made this last night, I was a bit dubious at first because as I was making the sauce and tasting it I thought it was really sweet from the vermouth, but when the dish finally came together it was absolutely fantastic, I've got two more single serves in the freezer for a treat night.


----------



## brettprevans (19/7/09)

master-rigged. no way julie won. oh well. opened up the cookery door for a lot of people and bought back cooking to the people. hopefully people start to get enthusiastic about cooking again.

and now i'll have another beer.,

edit: pie looks great andrew


----------



## Bribie G (19/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> master-rigged. no way julie won. oh well. opened up the cookery door for a lot of people and bought back cooking to the people. hopefully people start to get enthusiastic about cooking again.
> 
> and now i'll have another beer.,
> 
> edit: pie looks great andrew




Her sorbet was perfect and Poh didn't even look at doing her sorbet till 20 minutes to go. Also Poh decided to put her chocolate pipe into the fridge and it didn't temper well. Julie's went "snap" and that did it for the judges. 

Anyway all done and dusted. My son turned up today with 3 doz eggs from his chooks so I'm back to scrambled eggs, omelettes etc for the next couple of weeks :icon_cheers: Aren't you glad you aren't sleeping with me


----------



## bum (19/7/09)

Probably but I doubt that accounts for all the reasons.


----------



## Adamt (20/7/09)

Mastermeh-f. I lost all interest in the last week. The soppy, reality tv whinging started and that was enough for me. Congratulations to what appears to be "Mrs Woman's Day 2009"!

They probably made the right decision though, I'm sure the judges were swayed by feeling plenty of times earlier in the "competition". She probably needs the money and cookbook deal more than any of the others - the others have massive kickstarts in the industry and time on their hands to open restaurants/whatever, where Julie has a family which she (to my understanding) takes care of.


----------



## Josh (20/7/09)

Adamt said:


> ...She probably needs the money and cookbook deal more than any of the others - the others have massive kickstarts in the industry and time on their hands to open restaurants/whatever...


Chris possibly needed the 100k more than Julie according to this article.

My favourite quote: Crystal A of Ashfield Posted at 6:47pm today "He looks dodgy.. and thanks to public records his dodginess is confirmed! lol"


----------



## Fents (20/7/09)




----------



## Katherine (20/7/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> Many thanks Katie, I made this last night, I was a bit dubious at first because as I was making the sauce and tasting it I thought it was really sweet from the vermouth, but when the dish finally came together it was absolutely fantastic, I've got two more single serves in the freezer for a treat night.
> 
> View attachment 28977
> ...




Excellent Andrew looks yummy... How the peas turn out?


----------



## drsmurto (20/7/09)

Have to admit that after watching the show each night it was hard not to get inspired about cooking.

And at this time of the year i love whipping out the old fashioned recipes.

Made a massive pot of my take on irish stew on the weekend for dinner tonight. Have a 3 shades of stout on tap to go with it!

If the only thing good to come out of this show is (as others have said) that more people get into the kitchen and cook with fresh ingredients rather than packets and tins then its a winner in my books.

EDIT - pre morning coffee spelling


----------



## Katherine (20/7/09)

Yeah Ive enjoyed watching the show that is for sure. I missed the auditions they were terrible but once they started cooking it was great. I love to cook, so does my partner. We both have different styles. We have Master chef challenges, my daughter loves it, she had her first one the other night. She is 7 so obviously she was the HEAD CHEF and getting Lloydie to do the cutting etc. We kept the ingredients simple , but it was a very enjoyable dinner.


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/7/09)

Katie said:


> Excellent Andrew looks yummy... How the peas turn out?



They went really well with the pie, a really good combination. Left overs for lunch today.


----------



## floppinab (20/7/09)

Adamt said:


> Julie wins.



Going to have to do it live next time. Worst kept secret in the industry for long time.


----------



## Snow (20/7/09)

floppinab said:


> Going to have to do it live next time. Worst kept secret in the industry for long time.


So why were the bookies offering $4 on her on the day of the final?


----------



## Adamt (20/7/09)

floppinab said:


> Going to have to do it live next time. Worst kept secret in the industry for long time.



Actually I was referring to the "Biggest arse" competition, but yeah, I'm in the know! B) .

Snow: If anyone made any real big money off that I'm sure it would have been investigated... but it probably wasn't the smartest idea to offer odds on a past event!


----------



## Katherine (21/7/09)

We have being having masterchef challengers at home....

And this is my 7 year olds challenge.... We kept it simple but she did well! 













And this is when she was judging ours... Alot prettier then Matt Preston...


----------

